# KTM Mountain Bikes?



## Tj Pope (Oct 4, 2006)

I did i search and couldnt find any info on them. This is the first ive heard of ktm making downhill mountain bikes. And there 08 models look pretty sick.
Here are a few pics of them:


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

looks like a devinci


----------



## lax30 (Apr 23, 2007)

the tribute looks pretty sick, in my opinion


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

SJensen said:


> looks like a devinci


I was just thinking the same thing but they do look hawt, esp. the first one. :thumbsup:


----------



## chris_f (Jul 2, 2007)

The first two looks nice. The 07-version of that bike had Gustavs on the top tier model, but Codes are nice too.


----------



## Juklano (Oct 2, 2006)

*Linked: www.ktm-bikes.at/

http://www.ktm-bikes.at/2008/at/freeride.php

Search the first link on google to have the option for translation.

These bikes cost mad dough. $ )


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

*KTM Bikes*

should be able to take a look at www.ktm-bikes.at


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

Juklano said:


> *Linked: www.ktm-bikes.at/
> 
> http://www.ktm-bikes.at/2008/at/freeride.php
> 
> ...


yeah these bikes are pretty expensive considering the low-end part spec. € 2.099,00 = $3020.98 usd

http://www.ktm-bikes.at/2008/at/detailBike.php?Bike=caliber38&kat=Freeride


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

they shock looks way far forward.. make the front triangle feel clunky.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

ryan_daugherty said:


> they shock looks way far forward.. make the front triangle feel clunky.


Your mom feels kinda clunky. 
But hey Im not complaining.


----------



## freerider06 (Feb 13, 2007)

wow thats pretty cool that they are expanding their company...


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> yeah these bikes are pretty expensive considering the low-end part spec. € 2.099,00 = $3020.98 usd
> 
> http://www.ktm-bikes.at/2008/at/detailBike.php?Bike=caliber38&kat=Freeride


Considering how much people pay for Sunday and M-3 frames. This isnt that bad.


----------



## Tj Pope (Oct 4, 2006)

yeah i think its cool that a moto company expands to the mountain bike world. There coming strong to, cause those are some pretty sick looking bikes.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

that is sick. end of story.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

I have two KTM dirtbikes, if these mountain bikes are anything like the dirtbikes, they are sick!


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Those link plates are pretty cool, looks like something Doug Bradbury would turn out (like the Tomac..) Kinda hard to tell from the pix but the lower mount for the link seems pretty minimal, might just be extra support though. The bolt is huge so I assume there's a solid pivot mount in there. Also looks like adjustable travel on the Caliber.


----------



## GiantGeoff (Jun 22, 2007)

I saw the XCers racing KTM's on coverage of a UCI round a little while back and went *gasp* "It can't be"
But it was, and i want a Tribute. Bad.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Horst linkage says I... Nay on the USA or Specialized comes callin' Arrrr mate'...


----------



## thom9719 (Jan 14, 2005)

they've been doing KTM bikes for years. the shop I worked at in highschool was right next to a KTM dealer. they brought over a few of the bikes probally 5-6 years ago now.

Kyle,


----------



## freerider_07 (May 13, 2007)

Those things look sick!! If they perform like their dirtbikes then they are AMAZING!


----------



## evilimprdr (Jun 7, 2007)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Your mom feels kinda clunky.
> But hey Im not complaining.


your gettin' siged. NIIIIICCCCEEEE


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

KTM has had pedally bikes for a while. Checked em out at Eurobike, some cool stuff.

Don't want to pay Special Ed to use the FSR so you won't find them in the states unless grey market, or bought online.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

i want to make babies with the black one...


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

KTM???? Linkage??? WTF?

They should just get a really solid light design like an old Foes Tube just like their motos and use a proprietary damper that just doesn't suck like the Curnutt. Make it stiff and mass produced/cheap and light and durable and easy to work on and get rid of all these f'ing Sundays and V10's. Then they can work in the gearbox thing in a few years when it gets refined enough.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

The rear ends are not very stiff and after a bit of riding you get 8 inches of vertical travel and 3 inches of lateral. Could be cool but the rear not stiff enough for my liking. They are specced pretty nice though. I think the uninterupted seat tube design makes it too flexy in the rear. The seat stays are long.


----------

